# R32 GTR boot badge for gunmetal grey GTR.



## Winchester (Dec 8, 2021)

Looking for the boot badge that’s missing from mine, second hand is fine.
thanks!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Have you tried Trust Kikaku?

They have stock every so often


----------



## Winchester (Dec 8, 2021)

Ja5on said:


> Have you tried Trust Kikaku?
> 
> They have stock every so often


Thanks, yes I’ve had a look, no gunmetal ones at the moment… and about £400 for the ones they have…😮


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Plus shipping and charges so over £500 via TK


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Offfttt! Glad I bought mine when I did


----------



## Winchester (Dec 8, 2021)

Ja5on said:


> Offfttt! Glad I bought mine when I did


It has started me thinking… maybe it’s better without one… don’t want some toe rag lifting one off the car with a screwdriver at a show…🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

__





2100119172 original rear emblem gunmetal Skyline GT-R BNR32 middle period Trust plan free shipping U: Real Yahoo auction salling


purchase: 2100119172 original rear emblem gunmetal Skyline GT-R BNR32 middle period Trust plan free shipping U




yahoo.aleado.com





only 2 hours to go


----------



## Winchester (Dec 8, 2021)

Robbie J said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up about the badge… I won it and it arrived today!


----------



## DannyTyler (8 mo ago)

Hi


----------

